# Titan sprayers at Home Depot?



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it just my imagination or did I see Titan sprayers at Home Depot today? Didn't get a close look or ask anyone, but they we're red and said Titan. Could it be???


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

figures...I stopped in again and forgot to look

I frequent the store since it's 1 mile from home...next time


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Did a search on the Home Depot site and came up with nothing. Maybe it's too soon the have on the site.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, I did the same thing Tim and found nothing too...I could have sworn I saw them, but I am wondering if they are a knockoff or a watered down version or something. I can't see HD selling Titan brand. It's definitely not DIY type equipment. Anywho...maybe some other guys saw something.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

timhag said:


> Did a search on the Home Depot site and came up with nothing. Maybe it's too soon the have on the site.


Same here. My memory doesnt serve me well... on that note, it seems like I may have seen them at HD as well... sounds familiar... :001_huh:

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Yeah, I did the same thing Tim and found nothing too...I could have sworn I saw them, but I am wondering if they are a knockoff or a watered down version or something. I can't see HD selling Titan brand. It's definitely not DIY type equipment. Anywho...maybe some other guys saw something.


I'll be there Monday morning. If I remember, I'll check it out. 

Does the baby have your sleep schedule screwed up.....lol

It's late Rich.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Titan was bought by Wagner a year or two ago. Thats like when Ford bought Range Rover. HD has been selling the crap out of those little Wagner powershots for years, so my guess would be that Wagner threw together an HD spec Titan. That's a bummer. Probably has cheaper seals, bearings and filters (the stuff you can compromise on) but the same carcass and hose.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes
And they are de-spec'd

I'm not Mr. Spray, so I can't recall what exactly the difference is technically
But it is in the pumps
Like the "honda" engines in the Lawn Mowers at HD (de-spec'd crap engines from China w/honda label) NOT being the same engines in you greenskeeper's mower (they would laugh at you..ha ha ha), the pumps are (sorry if I mess this up) the "cheap diaphragm type", and not the type of pumps in the Titans at the Paint Store
Not even cheaper versions, but a different type all together

Basically, they are big cool-looking Wagner Wide Shots in real sprayer clothing


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

*titan went incognito*

that's a damn shame...I really hate the fact that Mr. HO is going to think he's the cats meow since he used the "same" machine I just did (so he thinks)

..yeah Tim, had the baby from 10p-1:30a last night to let the Mrs. get some good shuteye

normal bedtime before baby=10pm
normal bedtime after baby=whenever master Benjamin says


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> that's a damn shame...I really hate the fact that Mr. HO is going to think he's the cats meow since he used the "same" machine I just did (so he thinks)


Rich

I agree...in reality though, the average homeowner isnt going to be able to figure out how to put the tip on a sprayer.

Another concern is that it cheapens our operation in their minds. When we come in with the real Titans, they think its the same $299 one they see at Depot and think its no big deal. Nothing is sacred anymore...


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

About 8 or 10 months or so ago the HD's around here dropped Graco and started carring Titan. Never looked too close though, so I can't say if they are "stripped down" versions of pro models or not. Knowing HD they probably are.


----------



## Hansen team (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought one (titan form HD) well - it just quit on me and finally went down and got me a Graco Ultra 490 - awesome machine. The titans are cheap versions, I mean what are you going to get for $300-500? Cant wait for all my free Graco bucks tips and extention poles! 

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Same here. My memory doesnt serve me well... on that note, it seems like I may have seen them at HD as well... sounds familiar... :001_huh:
> 
> J


As usual my memory failed me.... All the HD's around here still carry Graco.

J


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw the Home Depot Titan's for the first time today. I was happy to see that they didn't look the same as the real ones nor did they have the same model numbers.

For example, there were no 440's, 640's, etc. I think they were called 320, 420, etc. They were cheap looking and appropriately priced.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Ordered it from Spraymall.com--$75.00 rebate--Free shipping--It's a real Titan not a look alike knock off from HD--My cost--out the door $699.00 even. After researching airless units here and some there--I decided the Titan 440i was what I needed. Skid model=lowboy

JTP

*1 440i SKID COMP 120V 700-3000 774.00*
*LX80 Gun With Spray Tip*
*50' spray hose*
*Tip Guard.*
*1 661-213*
*1 SC-6 Tip & Seal 661-415*​*Titan Rewards*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> Ordered it from Spraymall.com--$75.00 rebate--Free shipping--It's a real Titan not a look alike knock off from HD--My cost--out the door $699.00 even. After researching airless units here and some there--I decided the Titan 440i was what I needed. Skid model=lowboy​
> 
> JTP​
> *1 440i SKID COMP 120V 700-3000 774.00*
> ...


You will love the 440i...awesome little workhorse.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You will love the 440i...awesome little workhorse.


True that! :thumbsup:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*Why I bought the Titan*

My X-7 Magnum sh_t the bed. Got all set up last week, primed the X-7 up, line was pressurized, gun and tip set for a nice day--yeah right--that sob started smoking--I mean literally smoking. I can't figure out why the breaker never tripped at the main box, but it didn't.

The motor is fried on the x-7--now to be honest, it went through a flood and was buried under 5 feet of water in 2006. Somehow, I got it back to life and it gave me one more year o life.

So--I broke the Mag 7 down, with a tears streaming down my face, looked at my stock of Dinty Moore and Chef Boyardi--then how much beer was left on the falling down back porch, and decided I needed to buy another airless. So, Peels will have to do for awhile.

Thanks for the hints on the Titan 440I. Use guys is why I bought it basically + I thought it a good price.

JTP


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Home Depot does not carry Titan (that I know of) they carry SprayTech. I wish that they carried my favorite little finish sprayer by SprayTech but that is ok I get them from Miami on ebay. SPrayTech has good sprayers, maybe not as good as Titan but more affordable and they do a very nice job. I do a lot of cabinets and furniture in my business and I either use the finish sprayer below or I use the CS10000 which is an air assisted airless.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> Home Depot does not carry Titan (that I know of)
> 
> Home Depot in Williston, Vermont carries Titans as of about three weeks ago . . . as stated, they are not the same Titans we all know and love, different model numbers and different look to them.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

Home Depot doesn't carry Spray Tech, Lowes does. Wagner owns Titan, Speeflow, Spraytech and only God knows what else. 
It's common for Home Depot and Lowes to bring in new products in a few markets to test them before they roll them out nationwide, This is why you are not seing Titans in all stores. These HO Titans are probably a relabel of the Wagner Spray Techs sold at Lowes
Oh I forgot, Diaphragm Pumps like the one above make great boat anchors, that's about all there good for.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> Home Depot does not carry Titan (that I know of) they carry SprayTech. I wish that they carried my favorite little finish sprayer by SprayTech but that is ok I get them from Miami on ebay. SPrayTech has good sprayers, maybe not as good as Titan but more affordable and they do a very nice job. I do a lot of cabinets and furniture in my business and I either use the finish sprayer below or I use the CS10000 which is an air assisted airless.


This airless is quit the joke. Its something that a HO would get. If your shopping at HD or lowes for a sprayer then one should reconsider themselves as a paint pro.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah I noticed them at HD a few weeks ago and was wondering why the price was so low. Then checked out the model number 330 or something like that. :jester:


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> This airless is quit the joke. Its something that a HO would get. If your shopping at HD or lowes for a sprayer then one should reconsider themselves as a paint pro.


Amen, brother. Poor bastards new to the biz buy these to start out with, Some of these boat anchors are actually being made in CHINA:thumbdown: Oh Yeah, lets order sprayers off ebay, I bet that's easy to return after it bursts into flames the first time you plug it in!!


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

here's a videolink for the "professional" titan sprayers at Home depot :no:

http://www6.homedepot.com/tv/hdtv_player.html?videoID=000336


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

paintpro08 said:


> here's a videolink for the "professional" titan sprayers at Home depot :no:
> 
> http://www6.homedepot.com/tv/hdtv_player.html?videoID=000336


They have some for Graco, too


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

Titan did indeed win that bay in the paint dept. at Home Depot. They did it on price. You get what you pay for. You buy a disposable sprayer, you're stuck with a disposable sprayer.

No professional would buy one of these machines. They are weekend warrior, stain the deck or paint the fence machines.


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

The Titan's at home depot are basically the same as the SprayTECH Apex series. All homeowner stuff. As far as I'm concerned, it's all junk until you get to the 440's and up. If I was buying one, I would actually skip the 440i and go to the 540ix, which is basically a 440i with the infinity motor.


----------

